# Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????



## wp-3d (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo an alle

In letzter Zeit verdichten sich immer mehr die Meldungen über Fischsterben im Gartenteich.
Jahrelang ging alles gut aber nach einer Winterperiode geht es los.

Vielfach sind es Teiche in denen über Winter nicht gepumpt und gefiltert wird.
Wasserwerte: an der Oberfläche gemessen sind in Ordnung.
Aber wie sieht es im Teich unten aus? 
Dieses ist der Lebensbereich der Fische im Winter. 
Alles lagert sich am Boden ab. 
Die Fische liegen in einer Schicht aus Pflanzenabfällen, Kot und Urin 
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das hier die Wasserwerte i.O. sind.

Ich denke, die Fische kommen mit gesunden Wasser bei einer geringeren Themperatur, durch Umwälzung besser über den Winter.
Mein Teich ca. 1m tief ist in 28 Jahren nicht einmal bis 1m Tiefe durchgefroren  (die letzte 8 Jahre mit Fischbesatz ganzjährig gefiltert).
Ich muss zugeben, es sind mir auch 3 Goldfische in den letzten 8 Jahren verstorben.
Zwei Stück in einem Frühjahr als sich mit den Koi noch zusätzlich 70 Goldfische in meinem kleinen Teich befanden. Es gab aber nie ein Massensterben.

Nachfolgend: Bilder von Gestern


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Antwort, die hier sicher so viele betrifft. Ja, an fehlende Wasserbewegung und Konzentration von diversen Abbauprodukten, Schadstoffen und sauerstoffarmen Wasser am Grund habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich erzeuge in den letzten Tagen - immer wenn es die Temperaturen zulassen - mit Hilfe einer Lüftungspumpe und Ausströmerstein etwas Bewegung im Teich, damit sich das Wasser besser vermischt und etwas Sauerstoff zusätzlich hereinkommt.

Ob's hilft?

Seitdem habe ich keinen weiteren toten Fisch mehr bergen müssen. Kann aber auch Zufall sein...


----------



## A6er (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Also,
ich bin ja absolut Unwissender, da ich leider erst in ein paar Wochen meinen Teich mit den ersten Koi beglücken darf...  aber:

Mein Schwiegervater hält seit einigen Jahren in einem ca. 13000 L. Teich genau 12 Koi und das bei einer Wassertiefe von max. 1m (nur im mittleren Bereich).
Dazu liegt sein Wohnort ca. 550m hoch bzw. ist doch um einiges Kälter als so mancher Teich im Flachland.

Wir brauchen uns also bei seinem Teich nicht um "Temperaturzonen" unterhalten, denn wenn die Oberfläche ca. 20cm tiefgefroren ist wird es ca. 80cm darunter kaum 4° haben...


Nichts desto trotz hat er die letzen Winter kein Problem gehabt.
Also, meiner Meinung nach, an was die Fische auch immer sterben, ich denke es liegt ganz bestimmt nicht an der Temperatur. Koi sind da diesbezüglich vielleicht härter im Nehmen als Mancher hier denkt...


----------



## Annett (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Moin.

Wenn hier jemand Probleme mit seinen Fischen hat, dann reicht zumindest mir die Angabe "Wasserwerte sind alle i.O." nicht.
Das schreibe ich demjenigen aber auch.
Wenn man nachhakt kommt oft heraus, dass entweder mit Stäbchentests (wie wurden die gelagert und wie alt sind die?) oder vom "Fachhandel" getestet wurde. Was diese zum Testen nehmen weiß der Geier.... und was die unter o.k. verstehen auch. 
Daher, entweder der Händler schreibt die detailierten Werte auf (bei der Angabe von/bis deutet dann alles auf Stäbchentest hin) oder man testet selbst, ordentlich!

Tiere sterben m.M.n. entweder an Altersschwäche (bei Koi eher selten) oder weil ihre Lebensbedingungen=Wasser nicht optimal sind.

Gut möglich, dass eine leichte Umwälzung im Winter eher vorteilhaft ist. Solange keiner anständige Tests macht, bewegen wir uns aber leider im Bereich der Mutmaßungen.
Bei 25cm Eis auf dem Teich (Winter 2005/2006 wars glaube  ) möchte ich, für meinen Teil, nicht mehr bis nach ganz unten umwälzen. 

Was die Robustheit der Fische angeht, sollte man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ein Koi aus Japan kennt Winter - allerdings sind die wohl meist kürzer und knackiger als bei uns.
Ein Eurokoi ist hier geboren. Wenn er einige Jahre alt ist, hat er sicher schon mindestens einen harten Winter überlebt. Warum nicht noch einen?!
Kommen die Fische aber aus warmen Gegenden ohne richtige Winter, dann kommen die damit sicher weniger gut zurecht.
Guppys waren früher der Anfängerfisch schlechthin. Kauft heute mal welche im Handel. 
So schnell kann man nicht hinsehen, wie der Bestand das Zeitliche segnet. :evil 
Heute zählt nur billig + größtmöglicher Profit - die Zeche zahlen dann die Tiere und der Verbraucher.

Um wieder auf die Koi zurückzukommen. Denen machen die niedrigen Temperaturen weniger zu schaffen, als ein wiederkehrendes auf und ab zwischen Tag und Nacht. Die Krankheitserreger vermehren sich dann schon, während das Imunsystem erst ab ca. 15°C zu arbeiten beginnt.

Deshalb sollen die Teiche auch möglichst viel Volumen im Verhältnis zur Oberfläche bekommen!
Das Volumen puffert durch die wassereigene Trägheit solche Schwankungen ganz gut ab.
Oder man unterstützt die Erwärmung durch zuheizen. Dies wird aber heutzutage ein teurer Spaß.

Einheimische Fische sollten wesentlich robuster sein - aber die Lebensbedingungen müssen trotzdem passen.
Eine Bachforelle in einem zu warmen Teich eingesetzt, wird auf Dauer nicht gesund bleiben.


----------



## Marlowe (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Moin. ihr Lieben!

Werners Bericht kann nicht als falsch bezeichnet werden, obwohl die Umwälzung des Wassers im Winter in jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem 
wissenschaftlichen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Werk als Unfug bezeichnet wird.

Werner hat die Praxis über lange Jahre, und durch Versuche kommt man zur Erkenntnis.
Ich meine, dass der Hauptgrund für Werners prachtvolle Tiere im Teich aber die einzigartige Sauberhaltung des Teichgrundes ist. In der Tat, der weiß was er macht.
Probleme habe ich aber noch wirklich mit der Wasserumwälzung...zig Milliarden
__ Fliegen können doch nicht irren?

Fazit soll aber sein, dass diese geübte Praxis klappt, wie man unschwer erkennen kann.

Immer wenn ich meine, so ziemlich alles zu wissen, dann kommt jemand mit besseren Info. 


Zusatz: Mich hauen die genialen Unterwasserphotos `mal wieder vom Schemel, das ist ja nur noch der Hammer!


----------



## wp-3d (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin. ihr Lieben!
> 
> Werners Bericht kann nicht als falsch bezeichnet werden, obwohl die Umwälzung des Wassers im Winter in jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem
> wissenschaftlichen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Werk als Unfug bezeichnet wird.
> ...



Hallo Marlowe

Danke für die Blumen 

Ja es klappt,  
Alle 2-3 Wochen einmal den abgelagerten Mulm aus den Ecken, mit einem feinen Kescher herausheben und wöchentlich ca.30 sec. meinen 20 Euro Hightechfilter reinigen. 
Den Rest machen die Pflanzen und der Bodengrund.

Um meine Glaubwürdigkeit zu unterstreichen, hier wieder ein Bild von Heute, bei Regen und Sturm, mit der ersten Kröte am Boden.
 

Anfangs hatte ich User aus meiner Umgebung an meinen Teich eingeladen,
leider hatte keiner die Zeit sich alles einmal persönlich anzusehen.
Da sind Techniker mit Großteichen und 1-2 jähriger Erfahrung doch eher gefragt.

Auch in meiner  Pfütze befinden sich Japanisch Farbkarpfen, sind nur B od. C Ware, aber sollten diese gegen ihren A Geschwister robuster sein . 
Meine B od. C Karpfen sind auch bunt und ich habe meine Freude, diese Tiere im Glasklaren Wasser auch am Boden zu sehen. 
Der eine und der andere verliert einmal eine Schuppe, diese währe bei schlechten Wasser der erste Angriffspunkt für Viren, es gab bisher in 8 Jahren noch nie Probleme.

Der teuerste Filter bringt nichts, wenn der Schmutz nicht schnellstens aus dem System kommt.


----------



## wp-3d (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Ein anderes Bild von der Kröte in 1mtr. Tiefe


----------



## Marlowe (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Hallo Werner!

Ich stelle die Frage mal offen, ohne PN, denn es ist m.E. wohl für alle interessant:

Schadet die Kälte dem Filter nicht? Ich las davon, dass Frost schaden kann.


Ich habe erst einen Sommer mit meinem Teich hinter mir, das Wasser
war in diesem Zeitraum klar.
Der Filter wurde spätestens alle vier Wochen gereinigt, später dann alle 5-6 Wochen, weil keine Verschmutzung vorherrschte.
Es war Seelenbalsam für mich, im Sommer die Fischschwärme durch den Teich 
schwimmen zu sehen. Bereits im ersten Jahr also Nachwuchs der frisch eingesetzten Elritzen. Ich liebe klares Wasser im annähernd "naturnah" aussehenden Teich. Klar, ist keine richtige Natur, aber sieht doch so aus 

Nach dem Ausschalten und Entfernen des Filters im Herbst 2007 trübte sich das Wasser ganz langsam, also über Monate. Beim Blick jetzt aus dem Fenster
kann ich immer noch die Goldfische sehen, aber das Wasser ist nunmal nicht mehr so richtig klar. Dat kümmt aba bald wida!
Im April läuft erst der Filter wieder, denn soviel Mut wie der Werner kann ich doch nicht aufbringen. 

In diesem ersten Teichwinter /-frühjahr entdecke ich viel Blätter am Teichrand. die beim Teilwasserwechsel (als Aquarianer weiß ich um die Notwendigkeit, Schadstoffe nachhaltig zu entfernen) mit entfernt werden.
Bei 4000 Litern ist der Teilwasserwechsel noch bezahlbar, und meine Maus bekommt die Rechnung des Wasserwerks eh nicht zu sehen...:beeten


----------



## Marlowe (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Und: Das Bild von der März-Kröte (Plämät Monat März:smoki ) ist super!

Die Sichttiefe habe ich immer Sommer auch, hurra!


----------



## wp-3d (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Hallo Marlowe

Filter die über der Teichoberfläche stehen, würde ich auf keinen Fall im Winter durchlaufen lassen.
Im Sommer ist es angebracht, diesen auch vor Sonne zu schützen, damit sich das Teichwasser nicht zusätzlich aufheizt.

Da mein Teich stärker besetzt ist, werde ich weiterhin das ganze Jahr filtern.

Bei deinem Besatz sollte es anfangs mit ein Teilwasserwechsel im Herbst und im Frühjahr ausreichen.


----------



## velos (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Hallo Werner,

mich würde interessieren, was deine schönen Tiere so zu fressen bekommen und wie oft du fütterst?

Wirklich eine schöne Anlage.


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, was deine schönen Tiere so zu fressen bekommen und wie oft du fütterst?
> 
> Wirklich eine schöne Anlage.




Hallo Peter

Über die Wintermonate werden meine Fische grundsätzlich nicht gefüttert.
Da in dieser Zeit kaum Nährstoffeintrag ist, ist auch bei durchlaufender Filterung keine Reinigung angesagt und ich bekomme somit auch keine kalten Finger. 
Erst im Frühjahr bei stetigen Temperaturanstieg, nur wenn die Fische dauerhaft betteln, beginne ich mit der Fütterung.
Hauptsächlich bekommen sie normale Teichsticks, Haferflocken und trockenes Weißbrot  oder Brötchen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/5648
Zusätzlich gibt es gelegentlich klein gewürfelte rote und grüne Paprika.
So kommen schon bis 200gr. am Tag in den Teich.
Es gibt im Sommer auch ungemütliche Tage, an denen ich nicht am Teich verweile und somit auch nicht regelmäßig füttere.


----------



## Orf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fische sterben!!! Wasserwerte i.O. ?????*

Wow Werner, das sind tolle Fotos ^^ du hast ja deinen Teich echt TOP im Griff, sieht richtig sauber aus...da kann man schonmal neidisch werden ;-)

Ich muss sagen ich hab solche Probleme wie Trübe und Krankheiten erst seitdem ich meinen Teich umgebaut hab vor 1 einhalb Jahren..Der war vorher am Rande des Gartens, bekam ein Tick mehr Schatten und wuchterte extrem schnell zu..da war das Problem, das da immer im Winter die Blätter vom wilden __ Wein reingefallen sind...

Naja nun ist er in der Mitte des Gartens und ich stelle fest, die Teichpflanzen wuchern nicht mehr ganz so stark, ich denke es liegt daran das doch die meissten Pflanzen lieber Halbschatten haben möchten und so hab ich schon hohes Gras um den Teich gepflanzt..aber dieses wird im winter ja auch braun und muss abgeschnitten werden....Mir ist sogar meine Seerose kaputt gegangen glaube ich un das find ich wirklich merkwürdig...

Wird zeit das es wärmer wird, damit ich wieder etwas tun kann..


----------

